# TRP



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, so disclaimer first, this isn't a therapy, but it definitely nice to know if you haven't been introduced to it before. It is a subreddit called 'theredpill'. For the most part it is common sense, but at the same time it will help you to understand social interactions at a deeper level; at least in my circumstance it did. Some people hate TRP on here, but that is just because they are in denial. Anyways, I thought it was interesting and definitely worth checking out; so if you haven't done so already head over to reddit and get to reading!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Huh? What is the red pill? Any other name? Link?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

veron said:


> Huh? What is the red pill? Any other name? Link?


You really couldn't find it?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sheska said:


> I hope you are not going down the same path again where you start lashing out against women in your life. It wasn't a pretty picture the last few times you did it and I'm sure it won't be a particularly pleasant experience for any of us this time around.
> 
> Whatever is going on in your life, just take care of yourself. Stay strong and try to work through it.


I lashed out once and it was against one person, and tbh i don't think it was that bad even if you do. Do i regret it? Sure, i shouldn't have let her bother me so much. Regardless, that was like a year ago and no1 on this forum even knew the details, they just gossiped about it; I'm sure you were one of them, because i don't even know you.


----------



## I cannot (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh yeah, this is exactly what a bunch of isolated and lonely people with no other support network needed, a hate group to join! After getting their feet wet in the red pill maybe they can move on to r/incels or ****hate to really feed their anger.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Note to thread readers, TRP has nothing to do with being aggressive, but you can see some people already trying to insinuate it does.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> Oh yeah, this is exactly what a bunch of isolated and lonely people with no other support network needed, a hate group to join! After getting their feet wet in the red pill maybe they can move on to r/incels or ****hate to really feed their anger.


How is it a hate group?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> Oh yeah, this is exactly what a bunch of isolated and lonely people with no other support network needed, a hate group to join! After getting their feet wet in the red pill maybe they can move on to r/incels or ****hate to really feed their anger.


Awaiting your response!


----------



## I cannot (Oct 14, 2017)

naes said:


> How is it a hate group?


I'm not going to link to the site because it's probably against the rules to link to such bigotry, but lets take a quick peek to see what the topic of discussion is for today:
*
***** is a commodity *(that's the P-word for lady parts)

Oooh, that doesn't sound so good, but maybe it's just the title. Maybe there's some good rational discussion inside. Let's see:



> Make no mistake, most or all of these girls (and probably boys as well) weren't raped in the strictest sense of the word. They held their noses and sucked Weinstein's greasy cock because they knew the money shot was made of Hollywood stardom, and pretty much anyone you see in film or television or hear on the radio is a degenerate *****, or they wouldn't be there in the first place.


Good lord, what the ****. But hey, maybe the community will shoot him down, maybe this is just some ******* making them look bad and they'll all criticize him for it:



> Great post, I couldn't agree more.


Ugh...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> I'm not going to link to the site because it's probably against the rules to link to such bigotry, but lets take a quick peek to see what the topic of discussion is for today:
> *
> ***** is a commodity *(that's the P-word for lady parts)
> 
> ...


Hmm, you found one post validated by one other person. Good job, it definitely must be a hate group.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sheska said:


> I am sorry that you do not see how absolutely vile your threads were. But the relevancy here is your apparent attitude towards women, and I use the plural form precisely because of your seeming gravitation towards trp community on reddit. You already have unresolved issues in that respect and to be fueling them with irrational hatred propagated in that community, well, you are pouring fuel on the fire. And regardless of how I feel of your previous breakdowns here, I do not want to see you go down that route again, for nothing good will come of it. I've seen your posts when you are in a better place, you can be a really decent bloke. But this... I can only hope you snap out of it.


This folks is called killing the messenger. It is a common tactic to use when not wanting to discuss the actual topic.

Edit: Btw, not sure if this is against the rules but context shuld be given to others here who don't know the story. I called my ex a **** because she was talking about another dude on here a week after we broke up when she told me like 2 weeks before that she was "in love". I also had other reasons to be upset, but that lit the fire so to speak. If that is "vile" then i don't even want to know what you think of things that are actually bad. Like i said i regretted it, because i let her get to me, but this is nonsense that I am some cruel woman hater.


----------



## I cannot (Oct 14, 2017)

naes said:


> Hmm, you found one post validated by one other person. Good job, it definitely must be a hate group.


A post that got 458 upvotes (91% upvoted) is not validated by one other person, it's validated by the entire community. And the comment saying great post was the highest voted comment.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> A post that got 458 upvotes (91% upvoted) is not validated by one other person, it's validated by the entire community. And the comment saying great post was the highest voted comment.


I'm new to reddit, but it says "230k unplugged". I assume that is people not subscribed but reading the subreddit, but idk. If I am correct however then 458 people is nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah the red pill is not good. I've checked it out a while back sounds good but really its garbage. Lets do it to them before they do it us nonsense.


----------



## I cannot (Oct 14, 2017)

naes said:


> I'm new to reddit, but it says "230k unplugged". I assume that is people not subscribed but reading the subreddit, but idk. If I am correct however then 458 people is nothing.


That is the number of people subscribed, only 1,300 are reading it now. 458 is a lot, because you can look at the same page and the posts that have been there equally as long, they have votes in the range of 16, 50, 35, 81. And then there's this one, at 458. It is the highest rated thread in the last 24 hours, and it is the 7th highest rated thread in the last week. You cannot pretend the post I quoted is some random post that isn't representative of the community.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, for any1 visiting TRP, I personally like the side links. They have good content to read. I haven't bothered with the "community" yet.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

_("AWALT"--All Women Are Like That.)_

From the first page alone:



> Men and women do different things because of their biology. As Rollo has said, Women Talk, Men Do.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





> Which is quite terrifying. What is ***** worth. It's not much better than masturbation in terms of what it benefits you - especially if you arent passing on your genes which isnt the purpose 99% of the time.
> 
> Chasing ***** is not something that is or should be exclusive to TRP, yet its the most talked about thing on here as if ***** should be put on a piedestal. Betas chase ***** everyday. Every guy chases ***** everyday. In fact, most men out there build their entire existance around *****, they do their regular boring 8-8 monday through friday job, and then friday, saturday, sunday and perhaps even thursday is put towards gathering *****, which contributes nothing in the bigger picture besides validating a chick who has probably taken 10 dicks by now and if she hasnt its probably because shes ugly, which is highly speculative since the most ugly bluehaired hair-under-armpits crazy feminists get dicked easily daily if they want to, its no struggle.
> 
> ...





> I'll keep it short(also, I'm sorry for my english, it's only my 3rd language).
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that women don't know what they want. Today she may want a handsome guy in a suit with a good job and power. Tomorrow she may want to be smashed by the chad working at McDonald's because his muscles turned her on when he served her burger. And the day after that she may want to bang the skinny unemployed addict living with his parents because he is "such a great artist". This simple examples show as that women don't really know what they want in a guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

_(cont.)

_


> Background
> 
> There's this girl, the good girl archetype. Self proclaimed virgin till marriage and wears a purity ring. Religious, but she's not a Jesus nut. All throughout high school, she was not a ****. She protected that reputation with her LIFE. She has a "people pleaser" personality, and is incredibly nice to everyone. Borderline too nice. Anyway, we all live in a small town, so if a girl is a ****, word gets around, so she kept a tight lid on her *****. None of the players in high school got in her pants. She never drank, smoke or went to socials in the town (I know this because I attended them all). Here's the thing though, she always had a HUGE assemblage of orbiters that she would always dangle the carrot in front of. She would sometimes decide to randomly date these orbiters, then break up with them on a whim, forever ****ing up the AFCs' ideas of how attraction work and leaving them heartbroken for months. To this day, two of her AFC exes are still trying to get her back (she is the "unicorn" in a world of "****s" ) I doubt they even made out with her. Anyways, I digress.
> 
> ...





> So I'm texting with an old friend (chick, ex fwb) of mine. She's early 30's now (post wall), pretty hot still but you can see some wear coming in fast, single (of course), no kids. She had a constant slew of boyfriends, some serious and some not. In between boyfriends it was CC city. This girl is also one of those girls that wants only the best things. Always had dudes pay her way, took her traveling, fancy restaurants, resorts, etc. Instagram filled with pics of her and friends going to expensive brunches, food pics, you know the drill.
> 
> Now, this girl is trying to shed her old ways and turn herself into this spiritual guru/whatever the **** yogi etc. Anyway, today she tells me that she has changed her criteria for men (lel). From the horse's mouth: "I look for less physical characteristics now and the stability of a man. I want to settle down already and want peace, quiet, security, and easy life. Everything else I already had and its boring".
> 
> ...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> That is the number of people subscribed, only 1,300 are reading it now. 458 is a lot, because you can look at the same page and the posts that have been there equally as long, they have votes in the range of 16, 50, 35, 81. And then there's this one, at 458. It is the highest rated thread in the last 24 hours, and it is the 7th highest rated thread in the last week. You cannot pretend the post I quoted is some random post that isn't representative of the community.


So approx. 1/3 of the active community agree with the thread you referenced. What about those other hundreds of thousands of people though?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> _(cont.)
> 
> _


As much as the spam is appreciated, why don't we just let people make up their own minds and visit TRP instead of cherry-picking?


----------



## I cannot (Oct 14, 2017)

naes said:


> So approx. 1/3 of the active community agree with the thread you referenced. What about those other hundreds of thousands of people though?


Again, 91% of the people who read that thread liked it, and it is* the highest rated thread *on their sub right now. You have no argument here, this is what your community is.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> Again, 91% of the people who read that thread liked it, and it is* the highest rated thread *on their sub right now. You have no argument here, this is what your community is.


I'll read it and tell you what i think.


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

These are the guys who believe that every single woman wants the exact same thing, right? And that they somehow know what all women want better than, oh, I don't know, actual women?

It's a toxic community, imo. I've browsed around a few times out of curiosity, just to see if maybe the stuff I'd seen posted other places was a misrepresentation of the overall message, but nope. (And god, do I regret poking around.)


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot said:


> Again, 91% of the people who read that thread liked it, and it is* the highest rated thread *on their sub right now. You have no argument here, this is what your community is.


I think you failed to read the whole article? I personally thought it was great. The underlying message is to improve yourself and not put ***** on a pedestal.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll add quotes from the article since it is now obvious cherry-picking has been happening.

"***** isn't a yardstick. ***** isn't a milestone. ***** isn't an achievement"

"The meaning of life will never be found inside a vagina. Self-respect will never be found inside a vagina. A sense of purpose and identity will never be found inside a vagina. Happiness will never be found inside a vagina. The only things you will find there are temporary pleasure, and temporary release from your sexual appetites."

"you can't get your self-image from how often vapid twentysomethings (whose major interests in life include cute shoes) spread their legs for you."

"So what's your mission? What is it that gives meaning to your life? It can be pretty much anything you think is important.
But if you say "popping bottles and ****ing models", then have a long hard think"

"Go do something you can be proud of."


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I will liberate this site! Or at least some people...


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> This folks is called killing the messenger. It is a common tactic to use when not wanting to discuss the actual topic.
> 
> Edit: Btw, not sure if this is against the rules but context shuld be given to others here who don't know the story. I called my ex a **** because she was talking about another dude on here a week after we broke up when she told me like 2 weeks before that she was "in love". I also had other reasons to be upset, but that lit the fire so to speak. If that is "vile" then i don't even want to know what you think of things that are actually bad. Like i said i regretted it, because i let her get to me, but this is nonsense that I am some cruel woman hater.


Hello naes. What "dude" was I talking to on here a week after we broke up? I literally have no idea.

Can you kindly explain to me what exactly I did to you that is so terrible, horrible, vile?

You broke up with me. You, not me. Why? Because I said it's way too early to think about getting married. Please stop warping the story. I was completely stunned when you snapped and broke up with me over this, blocked me on everything, then when I tried to talk to you about it through text, you sent me a plethora of vile and aggressive text messages. Remember? Later on, you make that disgusting thread about me. I didn't expect you to end it like this. I'm sorry that I also rejected your request to continue being friends, but can't you see that if I have any self respect as a person, I would quite clearly say no and keep my distance? Why would I want someone like that in my life? Can you try to imagine for one minute if someone was treating you this way?

For the record, with all due respect, you are the very reason I stopped coming on SAS. You were really freaking me out and making me uncomfortable. I too wish you could realize the severity of your posts. Like I said, please get some help, and don't go down this TRP path.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Virgo said:


> Hello naes. What "dude" was I talking to on here a week after we broke up? I literally have no idea.
> 
> Can you kindly explain to me what exactly I did to you that is so terrible, horrible, vile?
> 
> ...


I've already said everything there was to say to you. If you need a reminder of what happened you can go to your old messages.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> I've already said everything there was to say to you. If you need a reminder of what happened you can go to your old messages.


Why would I have my old messages? Besides, I have a smart phone now.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Virgo said:


> Why would I have my old messages? Besides, I have a smart phone now.


Then let the past be the past.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Glad to see some personal drama in this thread at least. Good work folks.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

MadnessVertigo said:


> Glad to see some personal drama in this thread at least. Good work folks.


Yeah I expected it but I actually am surprised at Virgo's arrival. Guess she has people who hit her up about wut goes on here. Anyways, no drama here in my sphere. All this happened like literally a year ago lmfao.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> Then let the past be the past.


Why don't you let the past be the past? Quit mentioning me at all and saying things that aren't true, that's the only reason I keep having to defend myself. Be lucky I don't have those messages, anyway.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Virgo said:


> Why don't you let the past be the past? Quit mentioning me at all and saying things that aren't true, that's the only reason I keep having to defend myself. Be lucky I don't have those messages, anyway.


I only mentioned you because another user mentioned when we broke-up and i felt context was needed for others reading. None of the things i said were confidential, they were completely open to the forum. I'm sorry you can't let go of old feelings.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> I only mentioned you because another user mentioned when we broke-up and i felt context was needed for others reading. *None of the things i said were confidential, they were completely open to the forum.* I'm sorry you can't let go of old feelings.


? Lol what do you mean by that sentence?

Uh, rest assured, there are no old feelings. I would just like to defend myself from lies, thanks.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Virgo said:


> ? Lol what do you mean by that sentence?
> 
> Uh, rest assured, there are no old feelings. I would just like to defend myself from lies, thanks.


Your posts are on SAS. What I said any1 could verify if they chose to take the time to do that type of tedious research. You are only defending yourself from posts you have made, I had no part in any of that and simply referred back to one of said posts.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> Your posts are on SAS. What I said any1 could verify if they chose to take the time to do that type of tedious research. You are only defending yourself from posts you have made, I had no part in any of that and simply referred back to one of said posts.


.....? What kind of posts, lmao

"verify" what exactly?

What "said post"?

What the hell is going on in your head right now?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Virgo said:


> .....? What kind of posts, lmao
> 
> "verify" what exactly?
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure talking to you.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> Always a pleasure talking to you.


Yep.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Overdrive said:


>


lol


----------

